# Can't Find a Tub Drain Assembly



## Hick (Nov 21, 2014)

do you have a plumbing supply warehouse in your city? A specialized store should have what your looking for.

That said, most big box stores like lowes/homedepot have setups that are fairly universal. Less you have something really strange for a bathtub you should be good with one of them. What exactly is the issue?


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

Your situation is unique due to the joist.
http://www.ningborunner.com/content/bath-waste-0
There is one on that page.
You also might be able to use a straight shoe and then use a solvent weld Watco kit or just purchase a straight tub shoe and reuse the compression tee with new gaskets


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Why do you need to replace what's there now.
There is not "kit" you can buy for that set up.
Someone made it up with misc. parts. 
Bunch of things wrong with what your showing.
Nut on the trap is cross threaded.
Not seeing a nut where the overflow connects to the elbow.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

joecaption said:


> Why do you need to replace what's there now.
> There is not "kit" you can buy for that set up.
> Someone made it up with misc. parts.
> Bunch of things wrong with what your showing.
> ...


Actually, they're kits and it is not made up from extra parts.

Here is a kit I've started to see in my local supply houses. It has a flexible PVC tube for the overflow and the tee is at the outlet.
In the left column, click on Direct Drain> WatcoFlex Spec Sheet

http://www.woodfordmfg.com/Watco/PDFMainFrame.html


----------



## North_Woods (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks for the replies guys. I do not have a plumbing supply warehouse type store nearby and was hoping to find some type of kit I could order online but that doesn't seem possible now. I thought something wasn't quit normal with this set up and the joist in the way seems to make a lot of sense. So I now need a bunch of parts and pieces to fabricate this. Any idea of a good online place with a good piece selection?

TheEplumber - Thanks for the info and the link... I did see it there but they were based out of China and I didn't see a way to order.

I have a small leak up by the tub drain and thought it was a good opportunity to just replace the entire assembly but maybe that's not the case now.

Maybe calling a plumber might be the best bet. I'm just glad I wasn't missing something here when I couldn't make sense out of it or find something similar.

I can see some weld or putty type material in most of the nuts so they might not even be able to be loosened.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

You could attempt to re-seat the drain in the tub.

Purchase a drain removal tool for about $15 and a small tub of putty.
Remove the drain strainer, clean it up good and apply a 1/4" to 3/8" diameter rope of putty around the drain body and re install it. Be careful not to cross thread it.
Shouldn't take more than an hour- probably 30 minutes..


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

google direct waste and overflow drain assy and look at pictures this is what you have


----------



## North_Woods (Jan 28, 2014)

TheEplumber - That's definitely something to consider now that replacing everything is going to be more of a PITA.

Thanks Ben's Plumbing - Yes, that is an image of the type of setup I need.

I'm going to have a plumber buddy of mine take a look at it and see what he thinks, I'll post again after that. Thanks for all the information and feedback.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

North_Woods said:


> TheEplumber - That's definitely something to consider now that replacing everything is going to be more of a PITA.
> 
> Thanks Ben's Plumbing - Yes, that is an image of the type of setup I need.
> 
> I'm going to have a plumber buddy of mine take a look at it and see what he thinks, I'll post again after that. Thanks for all the information and feedback.


Whether you replace or repair, you will need the tool and putty regardless.
Ask your your friend to bring his when he comes for a look


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

TheEplumber said:


> Purchase a drain removal tool for about $15.


is this acceptable:










or for really tough drains, the special high leverage version:


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

Two styles I prefer:


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

I see the one on the left is a device that expands within a hole. I guess there are drains that do not have the cross in the hole for the other type to push against. (drains with pop up stoppers I would think)

Is there ever a concern about over tightening it and breaking the surrounding vessel? Given that drains are exposed to a lot of...well...yucky stuff, does it grip well on...well...yucky drains or is there a trick like a little piece of an old inner tube or such that would help it grip the....well...yucky drain?


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

The left one does expand and works good when the cross bars break out due to age and seizing.
The one on the right is my go to for new installs.

If they don't budge with either tool, a vertical dremal cut through the drain's body and a little screwdriver prying may be in order.... or a saws-all through the drain- between the shoe and tub underneath will do- if accessible...

IMO- Over tighten doesn't really come into play. The drains thread pattern are straight threads- not tapered like pipe/fitting threads. There is also a gasket under the tub and putty or silicon on the top side to compress.
If you have installed a basket strainer- it's the same only smaller and different tools.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

TheEplumber said:


> IMO- Over tighten doesn't really come into play. .


I meant over tightening the tool in the opening causing it to expand so much as to damage the opening in the vessel. I understand about the gasketing and such but that was not what I was concerned about over tightening.


----------



## North_Woods (Jan 28, 2014)

Wondering how the tool works with a pop-up drain?


----------



## North_Woods (Jan 28, 2014)

Here's a better image...


----------

